# p7zip und rar

## pieter_parker

wie entpacke ein rar archive mit p7zip ?

```
7z x /home/pieter/Desktop/datei.rar -o /mnt/usbdisk/hierrein/

7-Zip  4.58 beta  Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Igor Pavlov  2008-05-05

p7zip Version 4.58 (locale=de_DE.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,4 CPUs)

Error:

Cannot use absolute pathnames for this command
```

die pfade gibt es so, warum entpackt er es nicht ?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Entweder du nimmst x ohne -o oder du nimmst e mit -o

Versuchs mal mit

7z e /home/pieter/Desktop/datei.rar -o /mnt/usbdisk/hierrein/ 

Sebastian

----------

## pieter_parker

```
7z e /home/pieter/Desktop/datei.rar -o /mnt/usbdisk/hierrein/ 

Error:

Incorrect command line
```

da tut sich leider auch nichts

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das ist ein komisches Programm.

Du muss bei -o das Verzeichnis direkt hinten dran schreiben.

7z e test.rar -o/tmp/

Verschiebe das rar einfach in das Verzeichis wo hin du entpacken willst und entpacke mit

7z e test.rar oder 7z e test.rar

Das geht einfacher. Oder benutze gleich unrar: unrar e test.rar /tmp/

Sebastian

----------

## pieter_parker

super, danke, es funktioniert

bei unrar sehe ich das ein kern beim entpacken immer 100% ausgelastet ist, und ich sehe das er nur mit 20mb/s liest

mit 7z ist die auslastung der kerne gleich ganz anders und ich sehe das er jetzt mit 40mb/s liest

im netz hab ich nichts gefunden das man nach dem minus o gleich direkt daran den pfad angibt

bei den windows leuten ist das mit -o leerzeichen pfad der fall, seltsam

eine % anzeige wie weit er ist scheint es auch nicht zugeben, das ist etwas bloed, soweiss man garnciht wie weit er ist

oder gibt es die mit irgendwelchen undokumentierten optionen vielleicht doch ?!

warum kann unrar eigentlich nicht mehr wie einen kern benutzen ?

----------

## schachti

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> im netz hab ich nichts gefunden das man nach dem minus o gleich direkt daran den pfad angibt

 

Steht aber doch in der man page?

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> warum kann unrar eigentlich nicht mehr wie einen kern benutzen ?

 

Weil es nicht so programmiert ist.

----------

## Josef.95

Wenn es nicht unbedingt "rar" sein muss...

Für gzip als auch bzip2 gibt es auch Lösungen für Mehrkern Prozessoren, siehe zb

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/17775/paralleles-packen-entpacken-von-dateien-oder-ordnern.html

----------

